
Ask HN: What's the best documentation you have ever read? - iamarsibragimov
Consider the documentation of all the languages, frameworks, libraries, editors, extensions, etc you have ever read.<p>What&#x27;re the most well written and structured you can recall?<p>Personally, it would be Laravel docs for me.
======
netgusto
Algolia doc is very nice, and done by a team of people very passionate about
what they're doing.

[https://www.algolia.com/doc/](https://www.algolia.com/doc/)

Full disclosure: I work there.

~~~
iamarsibragimov
They also have a great side-project "Search for HN"
[https://hn.algolia.com/](https://hn.algolia.com/)

Kudos guys!

------
throwaway8879
Rust docs is decent. Elixir's is pretty good too! OpenBSD man pages.

And of course, ArchWiki has saved my life a few hundred times so far. It's
really comprehensive.

~~~
BillMcClare
Good to see Rust in there, as it's on a list due to WA and Deno

------
BillMcClare
I double on Rust as @throwaway8879

------
kavapebumazh
Vue docs for me is the best!

------
soavepkyuvyu
jQuery documentation is awesome!!! try to change my mind [meme]

